# Seat Retrimming in South Wales



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey,

Does anyone know any good local trimmers in the South Wales area?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

A friend of mine does it, he lives up in pentre ( rhondda ) any good to you ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

There's a company called 'touch of class' in south wales. I've seen their work and it looks really good.


----------



## Allblackdup (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually used Touch of Class about 4 years ago. They retrimmed door cards for me. Pretty good job, not a bad price and it was just standard black leather, but back then they were always really busy and it was hard to get them to do such a small job. I have since heard some horror stories though. 

Would i use them again?, probably not. I'd rather try someone like Scud's recommendation above or consider paying more and going further afield.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

there's a place in swansea that are very good PM me if this is of any use to you and i'll give you the address.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

dont be so secretive RM , one of my customers has a pug , shes had it retrimmed , but tbh its terrible but she thinks its great so i didnt comment


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I wasn't being secretive i just couldn't be arsed to look through yellow pages if it was of no use to the OP, but since you asked:

*JR Smith

rear of 158, St. Helens Avenue,
Swansea,
West Glamorgan
SA1 4NQ

Tel: 01792 461022*

They do everything from seat retrimming to replacing soft-tops. The workshop is down a back alley and it looks like a bit of a **** hole, however their work is top notch and their prices very reasonable.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

jack smith , hes sadly passed away , his work was very good but heard mixed reviews about his sons


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

Did some work recently in that back lane 

hadn't been down there for years 

watched a guy re roof a beemer soft top ,was quite amazed to see him drag the airline for the staple gun over the bonnet and boot :doublesho :doublesho

then he went on to put the gun ON the bonnet and then the boot while he went back inside to fetch something


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> jack smith , hes sadly passed away , his work was very good but heard mixed reviews about his sons


ah sad to hear that, yeah it was jack who did the work for me about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

Leisure Trim did mine in Ponthir

They do a great job, just a shame about their timescale (quoted one week and took 11 with plenty of fobbing off between)


----------



## Altern8 (Nov 10, 2006)

I used them about 4 year ago on me mk1 golf cab.

They did the seats and roof for a very resonable price but the work was far from perfect but the old saying you pay for what you get.

roof stitching was wonky
seat leather not tight

keep them comming 



rmorgan84 said:


> I wasn't being secretive i just couldn't be arsed to look through yellow pages if it was of no use to the OP, but since you asked:
> 
> *JR Smith
> 
> ...


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

im after a retrimmer to do my door cards and rear bench to go with the bucket setas in the 888,and retrim the wheel, any idea of costing for sumit like this, 








:thumb:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Altern8 said:


> I used them about 4 year ago on me mk1 golf cab.
> 
> They did the seats and roof for a very resonable price but the work was far from perfect but the old saying you pay for what you get.
> 
> ...


If you like baggy leather and roush, then carry on this is the place LOL


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

This guy does a few for the swales scooby boys. Tell him I sent you!

http://www.kyte-trims.co.uk/cars/


----------



## Thehonourable (May 23, 2011)

Try Automotive Leather Interiors, Worcester Court, Enterprise Park, Swansea - they trim most of the taxis in Swansea and lots of T4's.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> http://www.kyte-trims.co.uk/cars/


This guy looks good, but his site is lacking some vital information, such as location...

South wales is rather a large area to quote! Any idea where he is exactly?


----------



## Dubjunkie (Apr 28, 2009)

Do not go anywhere near jack smiths they are awfull never seen such shoddy work in all my life people think he's good because he's the only auto trimmer in the area


----------



## turboDean (Feb 16, 2012)

Ti22 said:


> This guy does a few for the swales scooby boys. Tell him I sent you!
> 
> http://www.kyte-trims.co.uk/cars/


Didn't know Lee had set up his own website, top man done the door cards in my classic impresza to match the newage STI seats I put in. I've seen some of the leather re-trim he's done and there very good.

BTW Shaziman he is based in the Rhondda.

Touch Of Class have done some very nice work, but the prices i've had from them in the past have been very expensive compare to other local companies ive used.


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

Dubjunkie said:


> Do not go anywhere near jack smiths they are awfull never seen such shoddy work in all my life people think he's good because he's the only auto trimmer in the area


totaly agree , my mate next door had a set of recaros retrimed and i got to say they are  crap,


----------



## ajb2804 (Feb 14, 2010)

There is a Company in Llantarnam Park in Cwmbran called BAS. They do Re-Trimming and Soft Tops and their work is top notch. 

Unit 10-13, John Baker Close, Cwmbran , NP44 3AX
Tel: 01633 873664


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

theres a place in crulim, i had some retrim done there, top quality and decent price


----------



## kytey (Feb 16, 2013)

shaziman said:


> This guy looks good, but his site is lacking some vital information, such as location...
> 
> South wales is rather a large area to quote! Any idea where he is exactly?


from the rhondda :thumb:


----------



## kytey (Feb 16, 2013)

turboDean said:


> Didn't know Lee had set up his own website, top man done the door cards in my classic impresza to match the newage STI seats I put in. I've seen some of the leather re-trim he's done and there very good.
> 
> BTW Shaziman he is based in the Rhondda.
> 
> Touch Of Class have done some very nice work, but the prices i've had from them in the past have been very expensive compare to other local companies ive used.


thanks mate and web site is no more but still trim cars now and again


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Needing my headliner retrimmed in suade, anywhere recommended as kyteys website doesnt exist now


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Apologies for resurrecting such an old thread but was wondering if anyone had any recommendations?
The leather side panel on my drivers seat is full of tears and could do with having it repaired/replaced before I sell the old girl on.
Thanks in advance


----------

